
Google is retiring Latitude - antimora
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/a-new-google-maps-app-for-smartphones.html
======
cmsmith
Disappointing, but not unexpected, because I was the only person I knew using
latitude. My wife and I used it to know when each other were coming home from
work, so we weren't providing much value to google.

